# τζουμούρ καΐκι



## Ancolie

"Η "Αμφιτρίτη" είχε γίνει…είχε γίνει, καλά την είπε τότε ο Αιών, τζουμούρ καΐκι ! " 

Η "Αμφιτρίτη" είναι βασιλική θαλαμιγός
ο Αιών ήταν μια εφημερίδα


----------



## sotos

Δεν ξέρω. Είναι τουρκική λέξη.


----------



## sotos

(διπλό ποστ)


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Perhaps: çamur kayık, çamur kayığı, mud boat, βάρκα για λάσπη.


----------



## Ancolie

Christo Tamarin said:


> Perhaps: çamur kayık, çamur kayığı, mud boat, βάρκα για λάσπη.



Αλλά προκείται για …βασιλική θαλαμηγό !
μπορεί η σημασία να είναι μεταφορική ;


----------



## Rallino

Δεν νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά θα χρησιμοπιούσανε το « τζ » για τη λέξη « çamur ». Θα ήταν « τσαμούρ », δεν είναι;

Έχουμε, στα τουρκικά, και τη λέξη « cumhur » που σημαίνει _*κοινό.*_ Είναι πιθανό ότι αυτή είναι η λέξη που ψάχνουμε;


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Έχετε δίκιο, Rallino.


----------



## Ancolie

Και αυτή η λέξη θα ταίριαζε πολύ καλά με τα συμφραζόμενα !


----------

